# Boot Manager setup?



## TheSwaggeR (Jun 24, 2011)

I've had this app since the day the dev made it compatible for the D2. However, I've never used the app once. I do recall see a few post about people being forced to SBF back to Froyo or GB because they didn't set the slots up right. There was also a discussion about it being tricky, despite it being compatible with the D2, to start with.

I could sift through thousands of threads to find such discussion but I'd like a personal opinion on exactly what is tricky or what is a good way to set it up.

I use MIUI ICS (Beanstown's) and I'd like that to be the main phone ROM. But I've always wanted to see what Liberty 3 is like since my first ROM I've ever flashed was the original Liberty ROM. I'd also like to see what the heck AOKP is all about and whats the big difference between CM9 from CM7. So.... as I'm thinking...

Main ROM: MIUI ICS or MIUI v4
Slot 1: Liberty 3
Slot 2: AOKP
Slot 3: CM9

Anybody care to clarify an easy way of using Boot Manager so I don't end up SBFing like a lot of others have?


----------



## MrB206 (Nov 14, 2011)

Looking at the app page (https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.drx2.bootmanager) it looks like they got ICS roms to work in BM, which was a huge bug before. I've used BM with most GB roms and never had any issues or need to SBF. I think those that are SBFing were trying to flash ICS roms before the app was updated... I haven't used the app in a month or so, but I've loaded the following in slots and as my 'phone' rom with no problems: Galnet Miui, CM7 (RevNumbers), Liberty 3, Liquid 3.2, APEX and a few others. I've found it works best with CM7 as the phone rom and other roms in the SD slots, but others might have different results.


----------



## TheSwaggeR (Jun 24, 2011)

Ok, but what are you loading into the slots? The flashable zips? I've found a couple instructions but they look quite ancient. The app itself doesn't seem to mention any instructions or what to load up in each slot.

See, I'm good with codings/themeing/creating apps, but when it comes to using an app from another developer to utilize multiple ROMs and it doesn't come with specific instructions it can baffle another developer such as myself. But before I go making a thread I always try to pinpoint suggestions in different threads/posts but they aren't always clear. There were people on GB OTAs flashing GB ROMs and having difficulties. So, I'm just trying to save myself the time and hassle and load up the right stuff the first time around.

Do you just load up the flashable zip in each slot? Do they need to be on the phone's internal memory or can they be on the SD Card? If on the SD Card, should the load-up speed be increased to prevent lag?


----------



## silver04v (Jun 13, 2011)

TheSwaggeR said:


> Ok, but what are you loading into the slots? The flashable zips? I've found a couple instructions but they look quite ancient. The app itself doesn't seem to mention any instructions or what to load up in each slot.
> 
> See, I'm good with codings/themeing/creating apps, but when it comes to using an app from another developer to utilize multiple ROMs and it doesn't come with specific instructions it can baffle another developer such as myself. But before I go making a thread I always try to pinpoint suggestions in different threads/posts but they aren't always clear. There were people on GB OTAs flashing GB ROMs and having difficulties. So, I'm just trying to save myself the time and hassle and load up the right stuff the first time around.
> 
> Do you just load up the flashable zip in each slot? Do they need to be on the phone's internal memory or can they be on the SD Card? If on the SD Card, should the load-up speed be increased to prevent lag?


they have a good how to video on their website on how to use the app. Check it out

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2 Beta-4


----------



## MrB206 (Nov 14, 2011)

Yes, you choose flashable zips from your sd card. Basically, the app flashes the rom to the slot by making an image it boots. As long as the device name setting matches the rom, it will install. For the d2g, you have to change the settings to 'droid2we', but the d2 doesn't have that issue.

Sent from my VS920 4G using Tapatalk 2 Beta-3


----------



## TheSwaggeR (Jun 24, 2011)

Ok, so I finally managed to get it going. Unfortunately, I was only able to have the main phone ROM (MIUI), Slot 1 as AOKP, and Slot 2 as CM9. It wouldn't allow me to fill in slot 3 and 4 because of low memory on the SD card. I tried deleting as much as I could off the SD card but was only able to fill Slot 2 as CM9. Guess I need a bigger SD card. Set SD boost speed to 2048 for smoothness. Everything went great going to AOKP and back to MIUI and then to CM9 and back to MIUI as a test run.

Unfortunately, on AOKP and CM9 I was not able to make both specific gapps zip work for each ROM. I went into CWM to flash the right Gapps for each ROM but I did not see anything come up when I rebooted. I have no market for AOKP and CM9. I have no Google account for Account and Sync settings for AOKP and CM9.

What do I need to do to get Gapps flashed successfully for both ROMs?


----------



## silver04v (Jun 13, 2011)

TheSwaggeR said:


> Ok, so I finally managed to get it going. Unfortunately, I was only able to have the main phone ROM (MIUI), Slot 1 as AOKP, and Slot 2 as CM9. It wouldn't allow me to fill in slot 3 and 4 because of low memory on the SD card. I tried deleting as much as I could off the SD card but was only able to fill Slot 2 as CM9. Guess I need a bigger SD card. Set SD boost speed to 2048 for smoothness. Everything went great going to AOKP and back to MIUI and then to CM9 and back to MIUI as a test run.
> 
> Unfortunately, on AOKP and CM9 I was not able to make both specific gapps zip work for each ROM. I went into CWM to flash the right Gapps for each ROM but I did not see anything come up when I rebooted. I have no market for AOKP and CM9. I have no Google account for Account and Sync settings for AOKP and CM9.
> 
> What do I need to do to get Gapps flashed successfully for both ROMs?


 you need to use moto ics gapps if using boot manager. You flash it while on your phone ROM in the slot with no wipes.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2 Beta-4


----------



## TheSwaggeR (Jun 24, 2011)

So I need to go back on my main phone ROM which is currently MIUI and flash the MOTO ICS Gapps package and then boot into AOKP or CM9 to see the changes and sync accounts?

Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk


----------



## silver04v (Jun 13, 2011)

TheSwaggeR said:


> So I need to go back on my main phone ROM which is currently MIUI and flash the MOTO ICS Gapps package and then boot into AOKP or CM9 to see the changes and sync accounts?
> 
> Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk


 yea the area in boot manager where you install zip is the slot roms recovery. So go to it while on phone rom and flash gapps. Then boot to that rom.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2 Beta-4


----------



## TheSwaggeR (Jun 24, 2011)

That's what I tried doing. It still doesn't show any Gapps package in either ROM. It ended up flashing Gapps on my MIUI ROM which is not needed. Not sure what else to do except open each Gapps package and put it inside AOKP ROM and the other package in CM9, zip it up and redo Boot Manager slots.

Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk


----------



## silver04v (Jun 13, 2011)

TheSwaggeR said:


> That's what I tried doing. It still doesn't show any Gapps package in either ROM. It ended up flashing Gapps on my MIUI ROM which is not needed. Not sure what else to do except open each Gapps package and put it inside AOKP ROM and the other package in CM9, zip it up and redo Boot Manager slots.
> 
> Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk


 which gapps are you trying to flash?

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2 Beta-4


----------



## TheSwaggeR (Jun 24, 2011)

On the D2/R2D2 Development section, there are the MIUI, CM9, CM7, AOKP, and other ROMs.

In the CM9 thread, the dev suggested ICS_MOTO_4.0.4_GAPPS_03_13_2012.zip for it.

In the AOKP thread, the dev linked gapps-ics-20120317-signed.zip for that ROM.

So that's 2 different Gapps package and I flashed the correct one for each. At first, I had booted into AOKP and then booted into CWM thinking that I was still on the AOKP ROM, flashed that Gapps package, rebooted. Saw no changes. No google apps, no additional accounts, no market, nothing. I did the same thing for CM9 to see if maybe something might've been corrupted. I got the same disappointing results.

I tried the way you mentioned by going into Boot Manager app, while on my main phone ROM, and clicked Boot Recovery on the phone ROM slot. Flashed ICS_MOTO gapps (the CM9 one) first. Rebooted the phone and I see all this google stuff on my MIUI ROM. MIUI does not need Gapps or anything like what CM7, CM9, and AOKP needs.

The zips aren't corrupted. Checked that. MD5sums matched. Everything seemed fine. I'm new to this stuff. I've flashed gapps packages before when I was just on a single ROM like CM7. I'm just not sure why it's not doing anything while running it off Boot Manager.

Maybe I've got to take everything out of Gapps package and inject it into the ROMs and zip if back up?


----------

